# Blueprints Wahoo Smackdown May 6



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

My boat is currently sidelined due to electrical issues so jumped on Brian Moore's 33 Hydrasport Blueprints last Sunday. Trolled the nipple/elbow and put the smack down on some wahoo. Ended up with 8 wahoo, 1 mahi, and 1 yellowfin. Caught three of the wahoo off a pallet and the rest came off either weedline or open water. Here's a few clips of the action. What we lacked in quality we made up for quantity.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like yall had a good day! Nice job.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Technology with the new video cameras is amazing! Cool!

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

man!! thats a lotta hoo steaks with tuna appetizer!!


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

nice wahoos one day i will be able to get out there on a boat and catch me a few


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Watch those fingers with that wahoo! Great videos.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! When are we going swording Keith?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats allot of fun..!

I got 5 Wahoo and 3 Blue Fin just like that with 3 on at a time w/2 anglers. Makes for an exciting time.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Slinging steel! nice mess of fish


----------

